# Koi unterm Eis



## Teichforum.info (26. Dez. 2003)

Hi, 
bei uns in Bayern ist es zur Zeit ganz schön eisig. Nachts liegen die Temperaturen bei -10°C und Tags nur wenig höher. 
Die Teichheizung hat die Wassertemperatur bis Mitte November auf 16°C gehalten und wurde dann von mir abgestellt. Das Wasser konnte langsam abkühlen. 
Heute morgen waren es gerade mal 3,7°C in 1,6m Tiefe. Die Natur hat nun den Teich bis Ende Februar im Griff und erst dann wird die Teichheizung wieder eingeschaltet und die Wassertemperatur langsam auf 16°C hochgefahren und gehalten, bis die Aussentemperaturen dies übernehmen. Auf diese Weise haben die Koi ihre Winterruhe, welche ich für dringend notwendig halte. 
Niemand betritt in dieser Zeit die Nähe des Teiches. (Ausser ich heute, um zwei Bilder für Euch zu machen.)
Übrigens: Die Eisschicht erfüllt nun den selben isolierenden Zweck, wie diese so oft gepriesenen Luftpolsterfolien, oder sonstigen Abdeckungen, welche in meinen Augen die Fische nur unnötig verunsichern und erschrecken. 

Und weil zur Zeit sowieso nicht viel Neues im Forum steht,  gibt's noch eine kurze und zusammengefaßte Geschichte von einem Koi-Verrückten aus unserem Ort und seiner hochgepriesenen Innenhälterung: 
 Im Sommer prahlt er mit 3000 ltr. Wasser pro Koi und wie wichtig dies für das Wohl seiner Koi sei. Ende Oktober kommen seine Koi nach einer wilden Jagd mit dem Kescher in den Keller und da bleiben Sie dann bis Anfang Mai. Sechs Monate, also die Hälfte eines Jahres quetscht er seine 30 Tiere in eine 6000 ltr.-Brühe, ohne Tageslicht, aber mit allem technischen Schnick-Schnack, welcher jeden Tag überprüft werden sollte.  Aber im Frühjahr erzählt er mir dieser Clown, dass seine Koi dafür auch in diesem Winter heftig wachsen konnten. Er erzählt allerdings nicht von den ein, zwei, oder drei (manchmal auch mehr) Fischen, welche er im Frühjahr nicht mehr umsetzen muß und den drei mal, wo das Auto vom Koi-Doktor in der Hofeinfahrt geparkt war.

Ich könnte jetzt in aller Ruhe mit meiner Familie mehrere Wochen in Urlaub fahren, während unser neureicher Spezialist sich täglich mit seiner Innenhälterung und deren Werten herumschlägt. 
Echt cool, oder? 

Innenhälterungen sind ein heikles Thema und ich hoffe, dass sich mit dieser Geschichte keiner von Euch angesprochen fühlt. 







26.12.2003 zugefroren, bis auf den Teil beim Filtereinlauf






26.12.2003 die Koi dicht zusammen in 1,6m Tiefe, unter 10cm klarer Eisschicht 

Und wie sieht's bei Euch momentan aus?

MfG, 
r.t.


----------



## Teichforum.info (26. Dez. 2003)

Hallo,
Bei uns ist es glücklicherweise nicht ganz so kalt. Mein Teich hat erst seit 2 Tagen eine dünne Eisdecke und diese ist heute schon wieder am auftauen.
Betreffs der Innenhälterung, handhabe ich das folgendermaßen:

Die Fische und auch die Kois müssen im Teich überwintern. Da ich diesen erst im Frühherbst vergrößerst habe, und er jetzt eine Tiefenzone von 2 meter hat, dürfte es damit auch kein Problem geben.
Ich bin grundsätzlich auch Deiner Auffassung, dass die Winterruhe den Koi eher förderlich ist.

Allerdings habe ich auch eine kleine Innenhälterung. In dieser überwintere ich jedes Jahr so 3-5 kleine Kois. Dieses Jahr sind es 4 Stück besonders farbenprächtiger Koi (meine Lieblinge). So habe ich auch im Winter was von den Fischen und den sehr spät geschlüpften Koi schadet es bestimmt auch nicht.

Nicht verstehen kann ich, dass Fische immer noch mit einer wilden Kescherjagd herausgefangen werden.
Dabei geht das vollkommen streßlos - und zwar für Mensch und Fisch.
Ich mache das grundsätzlich nur im dunklen, im Schein eines starken Scheinwerfers wird der Fisch angeleuchtet und kann problemlos aus dem Wasser gehoben werden.

Viele Grüße
morle


----------



## Teichforum.info (27. Dez. 2003)

Hallo RT,
bei uns ist es so , das mein wasser immer noch 6°C hat.
Koi schwimmen immer noch herum.
Irgendwie wollen Sie bei unseren komischen Temps. nicht so richtig in den Winterschlaf gehen.
Sehen alle aber sehr GESUND AUS UND HABEN DEN Umzug in den neuen Teich wohl gut überstanden.
Werde demnächst mal wieder Fotos machen, hatte nur in letzter Zeit mit unserer Fillialeröffnung zu tun. War vielleicht ein Sreß dieses Jahr.
1. erst der Teichneubau
2. dann der Umzug
3. Fillialeröffnung und das zur Weihnachtszeit.
Gruß Stephan
Und einen guten Rutsch an alle.


----------



## Teichforum.info (28. Dez. 2003)

*Hallo All*

Hallo alle,
ich selbst überwintere meine Koi wie viele andere auch, außen im Teich.
Zur überwinterung decke ich meinen Teich mit Styroporplatten ab.
Ich hatte im letzten Jahren, bei einer Außentemperaturen von - 16 Grad Celsius einer Wassertemperaturen von + 4 Grad Celsius.
Mein Teich wird in der Winterzeit nie beheizt.
Ich hatte über die letzten zwei Jahre, keinerlei Verluste zu beklagen.
Bei einer Wassertiefe von gut 2 Metern, und einem gesamten Wasservolumen von ca. 40.000 Litern sollte dieses auch in unseren Gefilden ohne Problemen möglichst sein.
Ich lasse über den Winter die komplette Filteranlage weiter in Betrieb, doch das einzige was über die Winterzeit abgekoppelt wird ist der Abschäumer und die UVC Lampe.
Ich stelle über die Winterzeit die Fütterung komplett einen, und Füttere erst wieder im Frühjahr.
Was wären auf den Bildern von reinthanner aufgefallen ist, ist das bei dem oberen Bild der gesamten Teichgrund mit Algen bedeckt ist.
Wenn ich mich getäuscht habe sollte, nichts für ungut.
Falls nicht wäre eine Reinigung im früher wohl von Nöten.


----------



## Teichforum.info (28. Dez. 2003)

Hi Koi, 

mit den Algen hast Du Recht. 
Die gasamte Folie ist mit einer Algenschicht überzogen. 
Diese Algen stören mich aber nicht im geringsten und für die Fische ist diese Schicht, welche sich anfühlt wie __ Moos, anscheinend sehr schmackhaft und vollkommen gesund. Ich habe diese Schicht seit dem Beginn meiner Teichzeit, Sommer wie Winter und habe mich an den grünen Anblick gewöhnt, ich finde ihn sogar schöner als eine saubere, schwarze Folie. (Geschmacksache)
Wären es nun 0,5m lange Fadenalgen, so würde ich diese, wie Du schon sagst entfernen. 
Auf den Bildern sieht man, dass es sich um eine dünne, grüne Schicht handelt. So dünn, dass sogar eindeutig die Falten der Folie zu erkennen sind. 















Bilder vom Sommer 2003

Gruß r.t.


----------



## Teichforum.info (28. Dez. 2003)

*Algen und Koi unterm Eis*

Hallo reinthanner,
also bezüglichen der Annahme meinerseits, Du hättest zu viele Algen, muss ich dir beipflichten.
Auf den oberen Fotos, sah es so aus als wäre der komplette Teichboden mit Algen überwuchert.
PS: da hast du aber ein paar schöne Koi, das sind wirkliche wunderschöne Tiere. 
Wie nun auf den neuen Bildern zusehen ist, ist die Teichfolien wie wohl in allen künstlich angelegten Teichen mit einer leichteren Algenschicht bedeckt.
Was aber meiner Meinung nach, ganz normal ist.
Währen es wir von Dir angesprochen Fadenalgen, hättest Du im früher einiges zu tun.
Ich glaube, dass das Problem mit den Algen für jeden Koiteich Besitzer ein mehr oder weniger großes Problem darstellt.
Trotz meiner wie ich glaube guten Filterausstattung, die aus folgenden Komponenten besteht: 

Siebfilter
3 Kammernfilter
Abschäumer

Natürlich habe ich auch eine UV-Lampe vor die Filter geschaltet, die wiederum die Algen um einiges reduzieren kann.
Der Siebfilter habe ich mir von Franke (bekannter) anfertigen lassen.
Der 3 Kammerfilter ist in der 1. Kammer mit Bürsten bestückt, in der 2. Kammer befinden sich Japanmatten, in der 3. Kammer befinden sich Säcken mit 1. Lavagestein und 2. Korallen.

Trotz dieser Filterausstattung, hatte ich in diesem Jahren einige Probleme die Algen unter Kontrolle zuhalten.
Was sich in diesem Jahren, noch an meinem Teich noch verändern werden, ist das ich den Teich zu ca. 50 Prozent mit einem Sonnensegel überbauen werden.
Bei der Neugestaltung unseres Gartens, habe ich eine kleine Fehler gemacht, der in der Nähe stehende Baum wurde von mir zu 50 Prozent herunter geschnitten. Da wir dieses Jahr einen so hervorragenden Sommer hatten, ist mir aufgefallen das mein Teich fast den ganzen Tag in der prallen Sonne ist. Durch die hohe Sonneneinstrahlung, haben die Algen natürliche gute Voraussetzungen und optimale Möglichkeit sich im ganzen Teich zu verbreiten.
Was natürlich auch zu optimalem Algenwachstum führt, ist eine über Fütterung der Koi und daraus resultierende überschüssige Nährstoffe im Wasser.
Leider hatte ich in diesem Jahr nicht das optimale Futter, da ich eine neue Sorte ausprobiert habe.
Ich hoffe, dass Du wegen meiner Bemerkung betr. der Algen in deinem Teich nicht allzu böse bist, und wünsche Dir und deiner Familie einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr 2004.
Das gilt natürlich auch für alle Foren teilnehmen!!


----------



## Teichforum.info (28. Dez. 2003)

Hi Koi, 
Danke im Namen der Fische für's Kompliment. Warum sollte ich böse sein? Ich sende Euch die besten Wünsche für 2004 in's Saarland. 

r.t.


----------



## Teichforum.info (28. Dez. 2003)

hallo koi,

zuerst herzlich wilkommen im forum !



> Trotz dieser Filterausstattung, hatte ich in diesem Jahren einige Probleme die Algen unter Kontrolle zuhalten



ganz kann ich mich aber deiner meinung nicht anschließen - da gerade die filterausstattung in erheblicher form durch die umwandlung von stickstoffverbindungen in nitrat - der anreicherung des wassers mit nährstoffen dient.
- eine UV lampe ist nur in der lage schwebealgen zu binden - nicht algen die sich auf der folie ablagern.
- auch der siebfilter wird nur geringe teile dieser algen in sich sammeln können, da sie nicht freischwebend im teich schwimmen und von der absaugung nicht erreicht werden.

in sachen pflanzen und wenig futter, beschattung etc. teile ich deine meinung uneingeschränkt.

gruß jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (29. Dez. 2003)

hallo rainer,

was meine fische betrifft ist dieses jahr alles komisch - ich denke einfach noch zu warm - erstens sind sie noch ziemlich aktiv - desweiteren stehen meine orfen und teilweise auch die koi im 80cm tiefen bereich (im letzten winter standen sie nur im tiefen bereich (ca.1,6m) und das beste ist - ab und an sammeln sie sich unterm eis im 20cm flachbereich (ich weiß nicht was die da wollen - vielleicht wirkt hier die sonne einwenig mehr) zumindest hoffe ich daß sie merken wenn es kälter wird und dort oben nicht durch das eis vom restlichen teich abgeschnitten werden und eingefrieren die dödel   

zumindest hatte wir bei uns hier noch nicht so richtig winter - mal 2 tage minus 5 grad und 2-3tage -2grad und das wars auch schon - tagsüber schwirren die temp. zwischen 0 und +13grad ...................

dat kapiert doch kein fisch   

gruß jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (30. Dez. 2003)

Hallo Jürgen, 
da hast Du voll und ganz recht. :zustimm: 
Mir ist auch klare, das der Filter nicht groß genug sein kann. Was ich mit meiner Aussage unterstreichen wollte, ist das die Technik am Teich einen erheblichen, wen nicht sogar der Hauptfaktor in der optimalen Wasserpflege ausmacht. Mir ist auch klare das eine UV Lampen nur in der Lage ist Schwebealgenu zu binden, die Filterung geschied hierdurch durch den Kammernfilter.
Mit meinem Abschäumer, habe ich schon eine Erhöhung der Wasserqualität erreicht, du kannst dir nicht vorstellen , was bei dieser Wasseraufbereitung für eine Schmutz entfernt wird. Der Siebfilter wird bei mir als Vortex genutzten, hier sollen nicht die Algen im allgemeinen sondern der grobe Schmutz wie Blätter , grobe Algen etc. entfernt werden. Alles in allem ist man doch immer an der Optimierung seiner Filteranlage beschäftigt. Man ist nie wirklich mit dem Filterergebnis zufrieden, aber wie das immer so ist, das würde man tun wenn alles optimal wäre, die Veränderung und Optimierung der Filteranlage ist doch eine schöne Beschäftigungen (man hat ja sonst nichts zu tun   ).

Ich finde das auch diese Beschäftigung einfach zum Koi Hobby dazugehört,   man ist immer bestrebt das optimale für seine Koi zu tun.
Wie das also ist !, ich glaube ich bin da kein Einzelfall wenn ich sage, all dies macht doch das Hobby Koi um so schöner.
Ich wünsche Dir und seiner Familie einen guten Rutsch ins Jahr 2004.   :bia:


----------



## Teichforum.info (30. Dez. 2003)

Fast hätte ich es vergessen, ich wünsche natürlich auch allen anderen Forenteilnehmern einen guten Rutsch ins Jahr 2004.


----------



## Teichforum.info (30. Dez. 2003)

hallo koi,

was das basteln betrifft kann ich dir voll und ganz zustimmen - wie sagt meine frau doch immer: "warum hast du dir denn all das teuere zeug gekauft wenn du eh immer alles umbaust "   

...... es macht einfach spass   

auch dir und deiner familie einen guten rutsch

gruß jürgen


----------

